# Finally Got My New Bike!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, here she is at last. My mate and I drove to Oxford and back yesterday (got in about 4am!) to pick this up. I must have changed my mind a thousand times on what I was going to get, but I'm happy with what I've got!

I think my wee lassie likes it as well









Oh yeah, I am knackered, 730 mile round trip!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

NSR 125 Cammy?

Long way to ride on a 125 if it is


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks nice Camster....Bet that thing round the front wheel flapped around a bit eh?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I worry about anyone with a PINK toolbox in the garage!









Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice bike Cammy









BTW you must have a sore a**e after 365 miles back up to Scotland


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi,

First (and most importantly) the pink box is for my lassie's dolls







! I hired a van John (the cost of petrol is ridiculous by the way).

It's a lovely bike, 0-60 in just under 6 seconds and over a ton top end. It'll do for me! Oh yeah, and I think it's sexy (particularly on my driveway rather than someone else's)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Hi,
> 
> First (and most importantly) the pink box is for my lassie's dolls
> 
> ...


Of course it is Cammy


















> It's a lovely bike, 0-60 in just under 6 seconds and *over a ton top end. It'll do for me*!


Errr, Cammy?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Ahem, of course I meant if I ever happened to be on an Autobahn Mac


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> Hi,
> 
> First (and most importantly) the pink box is for my lassie's dolls
> 
> ...


Of course you wouldn't be so shallow to wash it before you took the photo.









Looks great - have fun.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alas said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


...as a puddle mate, as a puddle


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All bikers are nuts!!!
















load of nutters


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> All bikers are nuts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF!!!!*


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I see Blair has cut the S.A.S budget again










Bike looks nice Cammy, watch out for the plod though, I hear they hate bikers.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> It's a lovely bike,


Hmmm nice


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice bike, Cammy, enjoy!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hows it going Cam?

I hope your enjoying your bike ...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Jase, it's going great thanks! Just back in funnily enough, been out for a couple of hours! It's quite addictive. Didn't like strong winds so been forcing myself and fairly used to it now. It's just very alien to begin with (positioning, cornering, braking, etc) but my mate, who was an police bike instructor for years, is teaching me.

Here's another couple of pics:

How are you and the family?


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree, strong winds are one of the worrying things about riding a bike, particularly a sporty lightweight. The aerodynamics also make a difference: some the early fairings were all about being slippery in a straight line but gave some real frights in cross winds. My last couple of bikes (916 and VFR) have been much better, but they are heavy compared to your bike.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Were all good here thanks Cam....

Harrys really settled down at night, thankfully!

He says 'Hi'


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Were all good here thanks Cam....
> 
> Harrys really settled down at night, thankfully!
> 
> He says 'Hi'


It's taken me ages but that upwards "look" reminded me of someone. It's Randy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:







:lol:


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Cool, never owned a two stroke but had a go on a mates TZR. Don't go giving it any of that lawnmower oil 

Ride safely,

Tim.


----------

